# Directv DVR issue with Tuner 1



## cip20 (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a Directv DVR model dwd490re. 
I recently got a conflict message that I could not record more than ONE channel at a time. In further checking, Tuner 1 was not holding the signal. I swapped cables between Tuner 1 & 2 to determine that it was in fact the Tuner 1 issue. 

I had the DVR programmed to record 2 channels at the same time. One show was fine the other was only for a few seconds and was garbled. 

Any suggestions on how I can correct this issue or how I can repair tuner 1. 

I dont want to upgrade to the new Directv boxes, I love my Tivo.

Thanks


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

cip20 said:


> I have a Directv DVR model dwd490re.
> I recently got a conflict message that I could not record more than ONE channel at a time. In further checking, Tuner 1 was not holding the signal. I swapped cables between Tuner 1 & 2 to determine that it was in fact the Tuner 1 issue.
> 
> I had the DVR programmed to record 2 channels at the same time. One show was fine the other was only for a few seconds and was garbled.
> ...


This company does TiVo repairs:
http://www.ccscorporation.net/
good luck


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Dod you do a reboot?

What are the signal strengths on all transponders for both tuners?
Anything look suspicous? Other than the suspected zero for all on tuner 2.


----------



## cip20 (Oct 19, 2007)

Jim Thank for responding.

On all Transponders Tuner 1 shows " locked, no signal" or just "no signal" At times it gets up to 60 or 70%, but no signal is obtained.


----------



## cip20 (Oct 19, 2007)

I unplugged it for a few minutes, plugged it back in. What else can I do?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I just looked up your unit, because the model number wasn't familiar to me. I see that it is an Ultimate TV DVR, so I'll have to let members that have one continue this thread.

However, it does seem that tuner 1 has failed, sorry. 

Oh yeah, what are the signals on tuner 2?


----------



## cip20 (Oct 19, 2007)

You are correct, It is a Ultimate TV DVR.

Tuner 2 is at 78% to 99%

Thanks for your help


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Does the UTV allow you to see the strengths on all transponders? Are the odd or even ones having these readings.

Check all cables. I'll assume you have the round dish.

This could be a good time to upgrade your equipment.


----------



## cip20 (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes, 
On tuner 1, the signal strength gets up to 60 to 70% on all transponders, but will not lock on the signal. Tuner 2 is fine on all transponders with a locked signal strenght of 78 to 99%


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

Well, at least for you, going to the new DirecTV boxes from UltimateTV will not be as different as going there from a DTivo.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

cip20 said:


> Yes,
> On tuner 1, the signal strength gets up to 60 to 70% on all transponders, but will not lock on the signal. Tuner 2 is fine on all transponders with a locked signal strenght of 78 to 99%


Is that signal fluctuating?


Mark W said:


> Well, at least for you, going to the new DirecTV boxes from UltimateTV will not be as different as going there from a DTivo.


Yup, Time to upgrade.


----------



## cip20 (Oct 19, 2007)

From transponder to transponder Tuner #2 is set at different %, however it does not fluctuate within one transponder. Example: On transponder #1, Tuner 2 is set at 78%. On transponder #2, Tuner 2 is set at 86%. etc...


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Differences in strengths between the two tuners is not uncommon. However, 8 points is a little high. Usually, a tuner failure will cause it to lose everything.


----------



## jmgldsmth (Dec 13, 2009)

Can my DWD490RE UltimateTV Directv DVR be hacked to make it quit trying to "Dial in"
to an ISP? I want to see some old video I recorded on this machine but, it won't allow me to unless it can go on the internet first and, I only have DSL internet.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

jmgldsmth said:


> Can my DWD490RE UltimateTV Directv DVR be hacked to make it quit trying to "Dial in"
> to an ISP? I want to see some old video I recorded on this machine but, it won't allow me to unless it can go on the internet first and, I only have DSL internet.
> Thanks
> Jim


Ask here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=30&f=41


----------

